

Source Code Pro, the monospaced edition of Adobe's free Source Sans font family - kibwen
http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html

======
kibwen
Here's the original thread for the release of Source Sans, back in July:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4330432>

EDIT: I'd also like to note that this is the first monospaced font I've ever
seen that comes in multiple weights. Six, in fact! I suppose if you're really
dead set on typesetting in monospaced fonts, that's pretty cool.

------
devindotcom
Looks nice, but that right-angle lowercase i next to the hybrid curve/angle of
the lowercase l is killing me.

~~~
Flenser
FTA: _adding serifs to the tops of i, j, and l in areas that would seem like
empty gaps otherwise_

looking at the screenshot I can see his point. I think I would notice the gaps
if they weren't there.

------
tammer
I have to say I'm quite impressed. Switching my defaults over to these for the
time being, it's a good break from my mulit-year run of Aller/Anonymous Pro.

